# My Wife's Food Blog and new Valentine's Day Mousse



## arin04 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello All. Wanted to share my wife's Food Blog that she has been working on pretty recently. She is a Chef in LA and has been cooking some great meals at home and decided to start a blog. I am very proud of her and wanted to show everyone her page as she is the one who has been taking the pictures. She shows a lot of passion and spends hours taking the pictures till she gets the right ones. Let me know what you think and start following her if you like her recipes. 

The Chefwife Diaries | Easy & Fast Recipes from an Everyday Normal Wife with a Twist, She's a Chef!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 12, 2013)

*Moving to the Websites forum.*


----------



## arin04 (Feb 12, 2013)

tirediron said:


> *Moving to the Websites forum.*



Thank you. Did not see that forum option =)


----------



## Chris_Fife (Feb 20, 2013)

What a great site.  Does she have a LIKE page on FB?  I write my own as a traveling food critic @ www.fifefindsfood.com


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 21, 2013)

That 'everything centered vertically' look is never good.


----------



## arin04 (Mar 4, 2013)

Chris_Fife said:


> What a great site.  Does she have a LIKE page on FB?  I write my own as a traveling food critic @ www.fifefindsfood.com



Thanks Chris. She does have one, https://www.facebook.com/TheChefwifeDiaries?fref=ts


----------

